# New breeding buck



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We got a new stud buck tester day and my new show wether


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

midlothianffa said:


> We got a new stud buck tester day and my new show wether


The show wether is on the left his name is tonto and the herdsire is on the right his name is cottontail


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tonto is quite an eye catcher! It's kind of hard to see Cottontail in the shadow there.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I know I'm going to try and get better pictures tomorrow the sun was starting to set is why it's kinda dark


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Tonto is beautifully colored! Is he full Boer? Cottontail has very nice markings too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes you have to get more pictures  Tonto is a beautiful boy! Cottontail looks like he is a handsome guy too, I wanna see that handsome face  Congrats on your new boys!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Yes tonto is a full blood boer we have a doeling with the same sort of pattern just not as much color


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

They don't want to stay still I'm probably going to have to get pictures while their eating at the trough or have some body hold them to get pictures that are any good


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww they look happy  Yep I understand, I gave up on getting pictures of ours when they are grazing or browsing. Why can't they just smile and say cheese once in a while, ya know? lol


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

That would be nice if they would at least the aren't as bad as my uncles goats they do nothing but run or turn their back on you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

That's as still as their going to get I guess o well


----------

